

jQuery Mobile + Backbone.js, working together - jashkenas
http://bennolan.com/2010/11/24/backbone-jquery-demo.html

======
jashkenas
In related news, Backbone 0.3.2 was released this afternoon. If you haven't
upgraded your copy in a bit, 3.0+ includes Controllers, and more flexible REST
persistence for legacy web servers.

~~~
po
Do you have any plans for doing form building capability in backbone? I was
trying backbone out and I found that to be a part that I would like to have in
there. I was trying to figure out the best way to get it done. I'm thinking
something along the lines of what Sammy has:

[http://code.quirkey.com/sammy/docs/api.html#Sammy.FormBuilde...](http://code.quirkey.com/sammy/docs/api.html#Sammy.FormBuilder)

Also, great job on this (and coffee script as well).

~~~
jashkenas
I'm afraid that there are no plans to add a FormBuilder to Backbone proper --
the idea is to keep it light, and forms are probably best created with your
chosen JavaScript templating library in any case.

------
bretthopper
It's amazing how fast web development can change. jQuery Mobile and Backbone
didn't even exist a 2 months ago and CoffeeScript is also just getting popular
lately.

Who knows if these new libraries/technologies will catch on but it's an
exciting time to be a web developer.

~~~
po
I blame github.

~~~
syaz1
I hate projects with empty README. I still don't know what Backbone is and not
going to have to open the source to find out.

~~~
jashkenas
The readme, such as it is, can be found here:

<http://documentcloud.github.com/backbone/>

You certainly don't have to open the source.

